# Animal..Field..Hunter



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

I always averaged a point higher on the hunter round, but the fixed pin shooters usually have more trouble with all the odd yardage and walkups. Have never shot the "new" animal faces, but common sense tells me some regular animal practice is needed as there is more potential to win or lose on the dots.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't really find any of them to be more challenging then the other......

I have only shot a couple animal rounds....I guess scoring wise hitting the little bonus dot is a bit of a challenge at times.....but I wouldn't call the round harder. I have always shot it "up"

The hunter and field rounds aren't really that different for a FS shooter IMO....just different distances....set the sight and let em eat


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

All the Field games are kinda the same in the respect that they are all based on precision shooting at known distance- only the target face changes, and with respect to the animal round. . .the scoring method.

That being said- 
I find the Field round to be the most challenging shot for shot. 
The hunter round has probably the hardest single shot in the game (the 32 yd fan).
And the animal round is challenging in that the target face is not uniform (like the concentric circles on a regular target face), and the fact that a pefect score is either made or broken with that first arrow . . .All subsequent arrows come with a point penalty regardless of accuracy.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

For me it is animal, hunter, field (hardest to easiest) because I shoot pins and the odd distances make it a bit more challenging.
John


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I shoot barebow with both recurve and compound so it really depends on my bow setup and how my point on distances line up with those being shot. The multiple gap tweener shots (for instance, half way between split finger and three under) are the ones that I have the most trouble with.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I enjoy the Animal round the best as it's the most fun and Hunter round second because you have more walkups and white spot on black face is easier for me as a Longbow shooter, that being said my IFAA Hunter\Field Records the Field is 5 points higher at 375 even though I like the Hunter more.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

For Fixed Pins, It's more challenge to hit the x on the Black face Hunter targets.
I score better on the hunter round shooting the White target because you have some refernce point to shoot at. Gaps are challenging on the crazy yardage walk up targets. For some reason I have more trouble with the 36Y fan than the 32y fan.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Untill I score a perfect round,they are all hard.And Im not holding my breath thinking it will ever happen either.LOL


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the input...After doing some reading on here it also looks like the terrain/angles have alot of impact too. I guess if it were easy, we'd all be in the pro class. Looking forward getting outside because this basement shooting has gotten old (at least the birdies will be 20's so I hope).
:tongue:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

We are having 14 Field and 14 Hunter next weekend Whitenock. Come on down to Norton and shoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> We are having 14 Field and 14 Hunter next weekend Whitenock. Come on down to Norton and shoot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey Hawk, I'm planning on shooting some field there this spring and summer. Yall have a bunch scheduled. I'm trying to get the old man into this field thing too.


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

For me, field is the hardest. Usually I shoot 5- 10 points better on the hunter round. Animal is the easiest. (for 20's) 21's are a different story. Usually can only pick up 10-15 bonus points. I shoot bhfs.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

They're all hard. You can't take any of them for granted. But I can say I do feel more relaxed shooting the critters because I only have to worry about trying to make 28 perfect shots in a row rather than 112..


----------



## davey n. (Jun 12, 2008)

whats up says davey n


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I think field is by far the hardest. Even though the spot is the same size as hunter, optically it looks smaller. Also the shots on average are longer yardages. I shoot scope though. I might be singing a different tune if I shot pins...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Another thing I've noticed, There are times it's easier shooting pins to not hold in the dot. My best scores have come on the field Face(549) my worst scores have come on the Field face(511). 
I would say I have a higher overall average on the Hunter face.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok I'm a newbie to field outdoor. On outdoor is it known or unknown distance, and what is the max yardage?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

morphious said:


> Ok I'm a newbie to field outdoor. On outdoor is it known or unknown distance, and what is the max yardage?


You know every distance you're shooting.
Max distance 80yards, shortest = 20feet.
Check this out:
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/info.cfm


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Also what about arrows as far as outdoor. Is there any max size arrow, and how small can the fletching be our max fletching size


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Outdoors, bigger is not necessarily better. Bigger shafts tend to get beat up pretty bad. They also tend to be more affected negatively by wind drift. As to which are "the best," 1) it's all personal preference and 2) everybody has their own opinion.

To my knowledge, there is no restriction on fletching size, but, again, bigger is not better. Most regular field shooters use 1.5 to 2 inch vanes. Some recent "converts" use larger vanes, but once they get hooked, they usually refletch to smaller ones.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I am thinking about carbon clx 250 for outdoor or easton fatboys at the big side. I'm shooting 2613 for indoor right now. Last year I shoot flatline's for 3d with great success.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sorry. I sometimes have a problem making my point clear. Let me try again.

Those fat-arsed arrows are going to get the living daylights beat out of them, either from your own arrows or from the others shooting on the same target. Think upwards of 16 arrows in a single target or even, depending on how good the others in the group are, all those arrows in the center spot. Then think of trying to put 4 of those big boys into an x-ring at 15, 20, or 25 yards. I have seen folks start their Field experience with fat arrows. After finishing a round with over half of what they started with needing some kind of repair or being irreparable, they switched to a smaller diameter (9/32" or less). You can do a search on here to find threads about which is the best arrow to use and you will get as many different results and reasons as there are people shooting. I use Easton ACC 3-49s for outdoors. People use all different brands for their own reasons. ACCs work for me. If you have the time and money to do the repairs and/or replace shafts, by all means, shoot the fat ones. However, I think in the long run, you will be happier with smaller diameter arrows.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Would you shoot 4 CXLs or Fatboys indoors on a single spot? If the answer is no you sure don't want to do it outside. Like was said your not the only one shooting on the spot. Your going to trash your arrows, your going to have fun breaking or kissing out shafts on the 15-30 yd target when you do get your own target and then your going to have fun getting your arrows trashed by others on the longer targets when you have 16 arrows being shot at the same target. 

You aren't trying to catch lines in field. And Xs don't mean squat for the most part. So going with fat shafts for the reasons people shoot fatties indoors and in 3D is far from the right choice for field. I get enough kiss outs with my Medallions I would hate to imagine the broken shafts and kiss outs I would have on a typical round shooting CXLs.

I remember back 10 years ago or so when I first started shooting field. I was broke and couldn't afford new arrows so I shot the 2213s I had. They shot awesome, but I started the season with 24 or so arrows I had about 5 at the end of the season. And those shafts are tougher then a CXL and I sucked then lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I prefer the Hunter to Field, just white spot on black background draws my focus better (shooting unsighted Rec/Longbow divs), the Animal round is by far my best round as the last 6 IFAA World/Europeans I have shot the highest scoring Animal round in my Div.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

I was not aware that everyone shoot at a single target. So in field smaller is better a long a you can afford it.

Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

As long as you can afford it? Unless your buying X10s or Nano's smaller diameter arrows don't cost anymore then CXLs or Fatboys. Fatboys cost $130 and CXLs are $160. Only Medallion Pros cost more then $160 for shafts and not much more then that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

